# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  لوحات فنية رائعة بأيدي أفضل فنانين العالم

## ابن البلد

أضغط علي الصورة لتراها بحجمها الطبيعي

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

أتمنى ان تكون المجموعة عجبتكم
كل المجموعة دي منقوله من معرض أبناء مصر قسم ال Great Art

----------


## حمادو

ماشاء الله يا ابن البلد بصراحة تشكيلة رائعة لفنانين مشهورين

بس انا ملاحظ ان فيه بعض الصور حجمها كبير قوي...
بالرغم من انى لما انزل صورة في المعرض لازم ماتبقاش اكبر من 1024

----------


## ابن البلد

> ماشاء الله يا ابن البلد بصراحة تشكيلة رائعة لفنانين مشهورين
> 
> بس انا ملاحظ ان فيه بعض الصور حجمها كبير قوي...
> بالرغم من انى لما انزل صورة في المعرض لازم ماتبقاش اكبر من 1024


الله يخليك حمادوا والحمد لله انها عجبتك

أنت عارف بقه المعرض ميقدرش يقول بم للمشرف العام  :: 
 :: 

لو عندك صورة كبيرة قولي وانا أشوف لك وسطة نرفع لك بيها الصور
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

تسلم ايدك حوزعهم على كام منتدى

----------


## ابن البلد

> تسلم ايدك حوزعهم على كام منتدى


يبقه انت اللي تسلم أيدك يا سوسو 
 :f:

----------


## saladino

*اية الجمال والحلاوة دى ياباشا

مجموعة جامدة
تسلم الايادى*

----------


## Sanzio

مجموعه رائعه 
تسلم ايدك يا باشاا 
فى امان الله ،،

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم ايديك 
مجموعه رائعه من الفن الراقى

----------


## reemtata

_مجموعة رائع وتحفة_ 

_حقيقى تبلوهات فنية قيمة_

_تسلم ايديك ياابن البلد على الاختيار الرائع_

----------


## قلب مصر

الله مجموعة جميلة قوي قوي يا ابن البلد
حقيقي متعرفش قد ايه سعدت وانا بتفرج عليهم
تسلم ايدك  :f:   :f:

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك فيك ويعزك يا رب
لوحات أكثر من رائعة
شكرا على مجهودك

----------


## نشــــوى

مجموعة حلوة اوي اوي يا ابن البلد ..
بجد تحففففففففففففففففة 
متشكرين جداااااااااا

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد صور روعه ومجهود مميز 
ياتري اقدر القي صور فن تكعيبي 
محتاجة ضروري في اقرب فرصة 
تقبل تحياتي 
ومتعرفش قد اية الصور فتدتني في مشروعي 
في امان الله

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

وااااااااااضح جدا مجهودك يا باشا

وصور تحفه بجد

بس فى حبه صور كده موش فاهمها خالص

على العموم تسلم ايدك

----------


## loly_h

*لوحات غاية فى الرقة

اصلى بحب اللوحات اوى

تسلم ايدك احمــــــــد*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد..
تشكيلة جميلة من أجمل اللوحات.. تسلم ايدك يا ابن البلد.. :M (32): 
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى..  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

معرض الصور

شكرا إبن البلد على تفتيح عيوننا على كنوز منتدى أبناء مصر

----------


## عصام جودة

اعمال اكثر من رائعة شكرآ جزيلآ

----------


## مسترسامح

مجهود رائع.........................برافو

----------


## عصام جودة

اعمال رائعة شكرآ على تعبكم جدآ

----------


## الأميرعلي

نشكرك الأخ العزيز بارك الله فيك فعلا لوحات رائعه

----------


## ابن البلد

> *اية الجمال والحلاوة دى ياباشا
> 
> مجموعة جامدة
> تسلم الايادى*


الله يسلمك صلادينو
 :f: 




> مجموعه رائعه 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشاا 
> فى امان الله ،،


الله يسلمك يا باشااا
وأيوها خدمة 
 :f:

----------


## الأميرعلي

تسلم إيدكم على أنجازكم ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## سا مي الحكيم

التجريد هو احالة الواقع الملموس المحدود الي همسات واحسايس وحركات مفعمة بالحركة واللون غنية بالانفعال التجريد هو التحليق في افاق اوسع والغوص في الاعماق هو في راي رحلة الي الحقيقية حقيقة الانسان الكاملة القابعة خلف اسوار واقعنا    تحياتي الي الفنان الوزير فاروق حسني باسهامتوا الرائعة والمبدعة في عالم الفن التشكيلي عامة والفن التجريدي خاصة


سامي عبد الحكيم احمد فضل
ديروط قرية جرف سرحان

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

تسلم ايدك يا ابن البلد
مجموعه صور جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
وحاجات كتيييييييره منهم مشوفتهاش قبل كدا بالرغم من انى خريجه تربيه فنيه
بجد اللوحات دى هتفيدنى كتير اوى
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## *شهد*

صور جميله أوى

----------

